# Freud Diablo reciprocating saw blades and the Feugo Ridgid Recip Saw



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Awesome. Awesome. Awesome. 100 times better than any other blade I have used. They are much more stout than the other brands. They dont bend very easy. They claim to last 10 times long than the other blades due to the carbide tips they put on them. 

I bought the ridgid one handed recip saw http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/R3030-One-Hand-Recip-Saw/EN/index.htm 
This tool is very handy if you are in a compact space needing to cut something out. It weighs 4 lbs. It has an LED on it, so if your underneath the sink inside the cabinets, it will brighten up your work area. It has the quick release for easy blade change. It is not as powerful as your full-size recip but it is not suppose to be as strong as them. The motor is 4 amps. It has an extremely long cord. It has a power indicator on the plug to show whether it is powered up or not. Seems to me it would be a must have tool for a plumber.


----------



## wow-thats-a-cool-car (Nov 15, 2009)

My friend has that same saw it works awesomely!!


----------

